# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  »» سه تا سوال بسیار مهم سرنوشت ساز ««

## pserver

سلام دوستان سه تا سوال دارم لطفا جواب بدید خیلی مهم
1- آیا توی کنکور برگه سفید دادن به منزله ی غیبت است ؟
2- تاریخ کنکوری تجربی 24 ام است یا 25 ام؟ چرا کنکور دو روز متفاوته؟ توی این روزا چه اتفاقی می افته؟
3- سهمیه بسیجی رو دقیقا کی باید استفاده کنم؟

----------


## sina sad

سوال اولتون- خیر چون شما برگه پاسخ رو امضا می کنید در صورت امضا نکردن غایب محسوب میشید.
سوال دومتون-روز پنج شنبه 25 ام کنکور ریاضی و هنر و روز 24 ام جمعه کنکور تجربی و زبان برگزار میشه
سوال سومتون هم فک میکنم موقع انتخاب رشته کاربرد داره

----------


## Unknown Soldier

3- سهمیه بسیجی رو دقیقا کی باید استفاده کنم؟ رو فقط میتونی تو دانشگاه ازاد استفاده کنی

----------


## Ali77

> سوال اولتون- خیر چون شما برگه پاسخ رو امضا می کنید در صورت امضا نکردن غایب محسوب میشید.
> سوال دومتون-روز پنج شنبه 25 ام کنکور ریاضی و هنر و روز 24 ام جمعه کنکور تجربی و زبان برگزار میشه
> سوال سومتون هم فک میکنم موقع انتخاب رشته کاربرد داره


دوست عزیز کنکور تجربی 25ام هستش

----------


## pserver

نه منظورم  اینه که کد سهمیه رو دقیقا باید کی و توی کدوم برگه بزنم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان سه تا سوال دارم لطفا جواب بدید خیلی مهم
> 1- آیا توی کنکور برگه سفید دادن به منزله ی غیبت است ؟
> 2- تاریخ کنکوری تجربی 24 ام است یا 25 ام؟ چرا کنکور دو روز متفاوته؟ توی این روزا چه اتفاقی می افته؟
> 3- سهمیه بسیجی رو دقیقا کی باید استفاده کنم؟


سلام

ج 1 ـ اگر پایین پاسخنامه رو پر و امضا نکنی و به هیچ سوالی هم جواب ندی بله به منزله ی غیبت است ، اینکه به هیچ سوالی جواب ندی رو از این جهت گفتم چون بعضیا یادشون میشه اون قسمت رو پر و امضا کنن ولی سنجش واسشون پاسخنامشون رو تصحیح میکنه ، البته دوستان سعی کنن اون قسمت رو حتما پر و امضا کنند

ج 2 ـ کنکور تجربی جمعه 25 تیر ماه 95 رأس ساعت 8 صبح برگزار میشه  :Yahoo (4): 
کنکور در دو روز برگزار میشه چون نمیشه از 850 هزار نفر اونم تو پنج گروه آزمایشی مختلف در یک روز آزمون گرفت ، تازه دو سال پیش کنکور سراسری در 3 روز برگزار میشد که به دلیل کاهش داوطلبان در 2 روز برگزار میشه  :Yahoo (1): 
مهم نیست ما بدونیم چه اتفاقاتی میافته همون اتفاقاتی که باید بیافته میافته  :Yahoo (76): 

ج 3 ـ سهمیه بسیجی برای انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد میتونی فقط استفاده کنی  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی
یاعلی(ع)

----------


## saj8jad

> سوال اولتون- خیر چون شما برگه پاسخ رو امضا می کنید در صورت امضا نکردن غایب محسوب میشید.
> سوال دومتون-روز پنج شنبه 25 ام کنکور ریاضی و هنر و روز 24 ام جمعه کنکور تجربی و زبان برگزار میشه
> سوال سومتون هم فک میکنم موقع انتخاب رشته کاربرد داره


پنج شنبه 24 تیر ؛
گروه ریاضی و انسانی ؛ نوبت صبح  ــ  گروه هنر ؛ نوبت عصر

جمعه 25 تیر ؛
گروه تجربی ؛ نوبت صبح  ــ  گروه زبان ؛ نوبت عصر

----------


## mojtabam798

> سلام دوستان سه تا سوال دارم لطفا جواب بدید خیلی مهم
> 1- آیا توی کنکور برگه سفید دادن به منزله ی غیبت است ؟
> 2- تاریخ کنکوری تجربی 24 ام است یا 25 ام؟ چرا کنکور دو روز متفاوته؟ توی این روزا چه اتفاقی می افته؟
> 3- سهمیه بسیجی رو دقیقا کی باید استفاده کنم؟





> سوال اولتون- خیر چون شما برگه پاسخ رو امضا می کنید در صورت امضا نکردن غایب محسوب میشید.
> سوال دومتون-روز پنج شنبه 25 ام کنکور ریاضی و هنر و روز 24 ام جمعه کنکور تجربی و زبان برگزار میشه(جسارتا شما امسال رقیب محسوب میشین؟)
> سوال سومتون هم فک میکنم موقع انتخاب رشته کاربرد داره


....

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


پنج شنبه 24 تیر ؛
گروه ریاضی و انسانی ؛ نوبت صبح  ــ  گروه هنر ؛ نوبت عصر

جمعه 25 تیر ؛
گروه تجربی ؛ نوبت صبح  ــ  گروه زبان ؛ نوبت عصر



ببخشید. نوبت عصر ساعت 3 برگزار میشه دیگه؟ درسته؟_

----------


## FaMa77

کسی پاسخ چرا ی سوال 2 رو نداد  :Yahoo (94): 
دلیلش تعداد زیاد داوطلبین و نبود جای کافی برای این که این همه دانش اموز همزمان ازمون بدن
بنابراین ریاضی و انسانی که تعدادشون کمتره یک روز
و تجربی که تعداشون خیلی زیاده روز دیگه برگزار میشه
هنر و زبان هم ک بعد از ظهره چون از همه ی رشته ها میتونن تو این دوتا رشته کنکور بدن
شما اگه کنکور خارج از کشورو نگاه کنی چون تعداد به مراتب خیلی کمتر از داوطلبین داخل ایرانه کنکور ریاضی و تجربی و انسانی همزمان و هنر و زبان جداگانه برگزار میشه

----------


## pserver

ممنون از دوستان
اما من هنوز نفهمیدم دقیقا چه زمانی باید از سهمیه بسیجی استفاده کنم؟
زمان کنکور؟ 
زمان نتایج؟
انتخاب رشته؟
و...؟

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> 
> 
> ببخشید. نوبت عصر ساعت 3 برگزار میشه دیگه؟ درسته؟_


سلام
دقیق اطلاع ندارم ولی همون ساعت های 2.5 یا 3 برگزار میشه ، داخل کارت ورود به جلسه ساعت دقیقش رو نوشته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali TiR

> ممنون از دوستان
> اما من هنوز نفهمیدم دقیقا چه زمانی باید از سهمیه بسیجی استفاده کنم؟
> زمان کنکور؟ 
> زمان نتایج؟
> انتخاب رشته؟
> و...؟



انتخاب رشته . گفتن که

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون از دوستان
> اما من هنوز نفهمیدم دقیقا چه زمانی باید از سهمیه بسیجی استفاده کنم؟
> زمان کنکور؟ 
> زمان نتایج؟
> انتخاب رشته؟
> و...؟


سلام
اگر اشتباه نکنم زمان انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد باید اون کد بسیجی فعال رو وارد سامانه انتخاب رشته کنی

----------


## خوبه

> کسی پاسخ چرا ی سوال 2 رو نداد 
> دلیلش تعداد زیاد داوطلبین و نبود جای کافی برای این که این همه دانش اموز همزمان ازمون بدن
> بنابراین ریاضی و انسانی که تعدادشون کمتره یک روز
> و تجربی که تعداشون خیلی زیاده روز دیگه برگزار میشه
> هنر و زبان هم ک بعد از ظهره چون از همه ی رشته ها میتونن تو این دوتا رشته کنکور بدن
> شما اگه کنکور خارج از کشورو نگاه کنی چون تعداد به مراتب خیلی کمتر از داوطلبین داخل ایرانه کنکور ریاضی و تجربی و انسانی همزمان و هنر و زبان جداگانه برگزار میشه


مگه میشه؟که کنکور خارج تو ۱روز برگزار شه؟تاریخش کیه؟

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali77


دوست عزیز کنکور  25ام هستش


ببخشید یه سوال... کنکورتجربی  از 8صبح تا12:30 هست دیگه؟ من همه جا اینطور شنیدم ولی ازمون ازمایشی سنجش 4ساعت و15min زمان داره...

میخوام بدونم یه موقع کنکور اینطوری نباشه؟4ساعت ونیم زمان استاندارد کنکوره دیگه؟
 @ah.at 
_

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Qazale




ببخشید یه سوال... کنکورتجربی  از 8صبح تا12:30 هست دیگه؟ من همه جا اینطور شنیدم ولی ازمون ازمایشی سنجش 4ساعت و15min زمان داره...

میخوام بدونم یه موقع کنکور اینطوری نباشه؟4ساعت ونیم زمان استاندارد کنکوره دیگه؟
 @ah.at 




بفرمایید زمان بندی دقیق کنکور :
تعداد سؤالات و زمان پاسخگویی برای رشته تجربی

جمعا چهار ساعتو ده دیقه ...*

----------


## FaMa77

> مگه میشه؟که کنکور خارج تو ۱روز برگزار شه؟تاریخش کیه؟


چرا نشه؟ دیگ من مطلع نیستم
فقط یکبار برای دانلود سوالات رفته بودم و اینا دیدم ک تاریخشون یه روز بوده

----------

